# 1.8t Big Turbo Set HELP!!!!



## reid1000rr (Oct 29, 2011)

I ve got an 01 Jetta 1.8t 50k mi
Im upgrading my k04 to a Precision 54mm
heres my setup 
Stainless Turbular Manifold
Tial 38mm waste gate
HKS BOV
Precision 54mm Journal Bearing Turbo Oil Cooled 
Oil Drain and Feed Line
Precision FMIC 
Ebay Intercooler pipes
Siemens 630 Injectors
Unitronic 630cc file

I need help with the vacuum lines off of the wastegate where the hell to they go
the BOV i need to know where to put it Hot Side? Cold Side? and vacuum lines or should i just stick with a DV
Also the turbo coolant lines how do i get rid of those? 
anything else i need to know about big turbo 1.8t 

please help i need to get this thing on the road


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Is the wastegate a single or dual port?

BOV recieves vac. direct from the intake manifold

wastegate should ref from the turbo outlet

Remove the lines, and block off the fittings :beer:


----------



## reid1000rr (Oct 29, 2011)

Its a dual port 

should i just stick with a Diverter Valve?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

I had a blow off and switched to a forge splitter, it works as a diverter but makes the blow off sound. I noticed a nice decrease in lag between shifts so I like diverter setups personally :thumbup:

Here is a good diagram I found, this should work with manual or electronic boost control


----------



## reid1000rr (Oct 29, 2011)

*Turbo lines*

The turbo I'm using is a precision and is only oil cooled how do I block off the coolant line and I'm guessing the one on the block I just use a plug? Anyone know what size?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

for some reason i think you might be able to use an oil drain plug


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

xpalendocious said:


> for some reason i think you might be able to use an oil drain plug


this is correct. oil drain plug for the coolant hole in the block


----------



## reid1000rr (Oct 29, 2011)

*coolant drain line*

what about the drain line for the coolant that runs around the right side of the engine over the trans


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

that is your oil feed line, goes to the housing above your oil filter. 

The coolant return line goes over to a plastic "Y" by the accessory belt tensioner


----------

